# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Si te krijoj nje websajt falas,por pa subdomain?

## freiheit

A mundet ndokush te me ndihmoje se si mund te krijoj nje websit falas, i cili te mos per mbaje nje subdomain si psh: www.websitijuaj.webs.com? A ka faqe ne internet qe ofrojne krijim websitesh me nje domain te vertete?

----------


## francovice

Nese do nje domain  "emri.com" pa leke ske ku ta gjesh!
Mund te hapesh nje llogari tek x10Hosting dhe me pas te hapesh nje tjeter llogari ne www.dot.tk dhe te krijosh nje domain me *.TK (psh www.emri.tk). 
Kete domain e lidh me serverin me ane te DNS dhe nuk ke nevoj te hapesh subdomainin qe te ka krijuar ne menyre automatike x10Hosting por mund ta vizitosh direkt me domanin *.TK qe ke hapur.

----------


## The Helper

Mund te gjesh ndonje liber te dobishem kert http://forstudents-books.blogspot.com/

----------


## shiptariteknik

Kjo nuk eshte e mundur, por egzistojne ka sherbime falas per domain si pshm  .tk  ( http://www.dot.tk ) ose  me  .co.cc   ( http://www.co.cc ) . Ndersa per hostfalas do te rekomandoja  http://www.atspace.com.

--------------------------------------------------------------
Programe Falas ne http://www.programefalas.com

----------

